# water testing/Petsmart



## Lee (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi there, I'm new.
I would like your opinion on the water testing that is offered by Petsmart.
I have not had fish since the early 90's and am starting again. I see that Petsmart offers free water testing. Is this a good service, do any of you use it, do you take what they say with a grain of salt, etc.
Thank you for your help. I have enjoyed reading a lot of the discussions and like how there is a good vibe/respect here.
Lee


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

personally, I feel you should purchase your own test kit - you can get one for about 25 buks and you will be able to test your water for many, many months! its really worth it when you stop to think about it - you wont have to get dressed, bottle up some water, run to town, wait around, and get back home. If something drastic is happening with your tank, time is of the essense! I acutally got my test kit off ebay for about $12.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

I know the strips I have (recommended by a reputable LFS) are the same ones that PetCo uses when they test. The kits are cheap enough, so I purchase my own


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think even large chains can make mistakes, and those mistakes can cost you money, if you ever get a fish from there, and it dies (which happens sometimes no matter how great you are at keeping fish) they want you to bring a sample of your water in, so they can tell you whats wrong before they give you a replacement. i think they usually do good testing, but i dont think its very practicle to do, like GP said.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i've had tests done, they seem pretty right on for the most part. 


HTH

Geez all you people not trusting petsmart what's wrong with you?


----------



## Lee (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for your opinions/advice guys.
I appreciate it.
Lee


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The stores near me that test water use the same kits I use. Just be sure to be sure the jar you bring the water to the store in is not contaminated in some way or that will throw the readings. And pull the water right as you leave for the store. If you fill a small jar and let it sit all day while you are at work or school it could change the results as it no longer has a bioload on it.


----------

